# PCGHX-Treffen auf der Gamescom 2011 - Fortsetzungsthread



## nfsgame (16. Juli 2011)

So, nachdem ja bereits nach der allgemeinen Interesse gefragt wurde gehen wir doch mal in Phase zwei der Planung. Keine Angst: So komplett durchgeplant, dass euch keinerlei Freiheiten bleiben wird es nicht sein .

Ich mache mal den Vorschlag, dass es auf der Gamescom ähnlich ablaufen sollte, wie auf der diesjährigen Cebit . Heißt für alle, die dort nicht mitgemischt haben: Bestenfalls in Gruppen zusammenfinden, gemeinsam über die Messe strolchen und zu einer festgelegten Zeit an einem bestimmten Punkt/Stand treffen um dann weiter zu entscheiden wie das weitere Vorgehen sein soll.

Ich möchte im Folgenden die User bitten, die im Vorgängerthread das "Ja" abgestimmt haben und bei denen diese Entscheidung immer noch aktuell ist, sich per PN oder von mir aus (wenn es nicht zu totalem Chaos führt) auch in diesem Thread zu Gruppen von mindestens vier Personen zusammen zu finden. Ideal wären natürlich Gruppen, bei denen alle Teilnehmenden zum selben Zeitpunkt auf dem Messegelände eintreffen. Noch einmal zur Erinnerung, die User die das "Ja" angekreuzelt haben sind:


```
<<Painkiller>>, b14ckj4ck, Bagui, Barrogh, Benne123, Bosk, caine2011, Chakka_cor, Cleriker, CoXxOnE, das_wesen, e$cape, EDDIE2Fast, ElPaNtOr, Gandalf der Weiße, GTA 3, Hansvonwurst, Henninges, i.neT', iceman650, Insecure, Jever_Pilsener, Kampfkeks, magic 007, master_of_disaster, Miezekatze, mochti01, nfsgame, ocjulchen, Oggtr, PCGH_Marc, potzblitz, PSP-Hacker, Singlecoreplayer2500+, The Master of MORARE, TMO, Triblepown, ZET, zøtac
```

Desweiteren möchte ich darum bitten, mindestens von einem User aus der Gruppe aus organisatorischen Gründen eine Handynummer per PN zu erhalten. Falls sich spontan etwas am Treffpunkt verändern sollte oder ähnlich.

Treffen ist übrigens am Samstag, den 20.08.2011 um 12Uhr am Caseking-Stand. (Ok so Oli ?)

Nun zu den Gruppen:


```
Gruppe 1: nfsgame, Henninges, The Master of MORARE, PSP-Hacker,[I] Miezekatze (+1), <<Painkiller>>[/I], PCGH_Marc
Gruppe 2: kampfschaaf, camperzecke, roadrunner, biturbo
...
```
@Mieze und Pain: Habt ihr was dagegen ? Kommst du nun eig Pain?

Weitere Gruppen werden später eingetragen, halt wenn sie sich zusammengefunden haben .


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Juli 2011)

Dann würde ich mal nach einer Gruppe fragen, die sich Samstag um 8:00Uhr am Eingang Süd trifft!
Evtl. auch am Sonntag!
Im PCGHX-Clan will man sich nach dem MEssebesuch noch beim Früh Brauhaus treffen, wenn genug kommen!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (16. Juli 2011)

Du kannst mich streichen, ich werde leider doch nicht dabei sein  Verdammter Urlaub


----------



## GTA 3 (16. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin an alle vier Tage in der Messe vertreten! Meine Gruppe ist zur Zeit 2 Mann groß aber es kann sich noch weiter vergößern, weil noch mehr Leute aus meiner Umgebung mitwollen!  
Wir wären dann ungefähr eine 7 Mann-Gruppe! Falls welche noch absagen, meld ich mich hier und würde dann ein paar von hier aufnehmen. 
Das wird ne geile Messe!  Ich nehm diesmal glaub nen extra Koffer wegen den Geschenken mit!


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juli 2011)

Soll ich dich mit eintragen? Du kannst dich ja dann immer noch vorher melden um den Treffpunkt zu erfahren .


----------



## GTA 3 (17. Juli 2011)

Trag mich mal ein, die Gruppe ist zwar schon voll, aber falls welche abspringen würde ich ein paar aufnehmen!


----------



## Henninges (17. Juli 2011)

wunderbar... (:


----------



## Bagui (17. Juli 2011)

Also am Freitag geh ich mit Kumpels hin und Samstag dann treffen mit euch. Wo war nochma der Käsekönig Stand???
Und bei wem wäre ich jetzt in der Gruppe?


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juli 2011)

Um eine Gruppe musst du dich selber kümmern .


----------



## Henninges (17. Juli 2011)

so, vier bett zimmer ist gebucht...auto ist quasi voll...der fünfte platz im faltmobil kann nur noch von jemanden gebucht werden, der nicht übernachten möchte. 

es sei denn, ich bekomme noch ein füntes bett in das familienzimmer...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. Juli 2011)

So, mir ist es so ziehmlich egal mit wehm ich laufe, solange Mieze und nfsgame bei mir sind 

Mieze und ich wollten eig gesten alles planen doch ihr ist was dazwischen gekommen. Jetzt müssen wir das nächste Woche planen. Wie ich hinkomme ist mir auch egal, ich bin sowieso bei Mieze


----------



## Miezekatze (19. Juli 2011)

Bei mir ist noch BenchMarc dabei und evtl noch ein Klassenkamerad. Wir sind schon ab Freitag in Köln 
nfsgame müsste meine Handynummer noch haben


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2011)

Jop geht klar . Und ja, irgendwo hab ich die noch. Endet auf 589 ?


----------



## Miezekatze (19. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Jop geht klar . Und ja, irgendwo hab ich die noch. Endet auf 589 ?



Genau  deine hab ich nämlich auch noch


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juli 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Wir sind schon ab Freitag in Köln.


Mittwoch


----------



## Miezekatze (19. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch



Ja stimmt du bist ja eh schon früher dort


----------



## kampfschaaaf (21. Juli 2011)

Also ich komme ab beiden Tagen mit camperzecke, roadrunner und biturbo. Dann sind wir zumindest schon mal ein Trupp. 

Der Samstag wird der Blizzard-StarCraft- und Diablo-Tag; ich denke man braucht inclusive Anstehen schon den ganzen Tag!
 Der Sonntag gehört dann den Hardwareständen und speziell Egosoft. (War noch haarig, für Sonntag Karten zu bekommen)

  Soweit zu unserem Plan!
   Wenn wir das in größeren Gruppen besser organisiert bekommen: Bitte! An uns kann man sich dran hängen, oder wir uns an eine ähnliche Gruppe.
MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## Progs-ID (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

bei mir ist momentan einiges im Gange. Ich kann daher noch nicht genau sagen, ob und wann ich kommen kann. Ich schreibe mir den Samstag 20.08.11, 12 Uhr Caseking-Stand mal auf, schaue ob sich darüber reden lässt und melde mich dann nochmal. 

Hoffentlich hat sich das Wetter bis dahin überlegt, wie es wird. 

Viele Grüße aus dem verregneten Hunsrück


----------



## omega™ (24. Juli 2011)

Wäre noch ein Platz frei? 
Und bevor ich's vergesse, kommt jemand aus Hessen


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juli 2011)

Klar, immer schreiben wer noch mitkommen möchte. Ist bis zum morgen des GC-Samstages möglich (zur Not manage ich das ausm Auto).


----------



## TerrorTomato (26. Juli 2011)

Um welche Uhrzeit ist denn das Treffen?


----------



## Miezekatze (26. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub um 12 Uhr oder so


----------



## omega™ (2. August 2011)

Ich muss leider absagen, im nachhinein, hat sich noch ein Kollege bei mir gemeldet der mit mir losziehen will, aber ich denke man wird sich trotzdem begegnen... spätestens am PCGH Stand.
Achja und eine kurze Frage noch, ist dies hier das richtige PCGH Shirt?

T-Shirt (B&C) PCGH-Extreme Schwarz - Merch & Clanwear - Merchandise T-Shirts und Clanwear unserer Freunde!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. August 2011)

Ist das richtige PCGH Shirt


----------



## RG Now66 (3. August 2011)

Hey hab das PCGH Shirt besorgt und freu mich bereits Mega auf die Gamescom


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2011)

Bist du denn schon in einer Gruppe ?


----------



## Progs-ID (5. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss leider doch absagen. Schon wieder nicht zur Gamesconvention bzw. Gamescom. 

Habe am 20. August ein Spiel abends. Morgends muss ich wahrscheinlich noch arbeiten. Ich hoffe also auf euch, das ihr mich mit Infos versorgt.


----------



## Bull56 (8. August 2011)

also ich bin leider nur am freitag den 12. da...

mist...


----------



## Molepropf (11. August 2011)

Wtf wie ich da gerade bock drauf hab...
Problem, ich bin 14, mich kennt hier keiner und persöhnlich kenne ich auch keinen


F*ck !


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2011)

Och, wir nehmen dich schon auf . Auf der Cebit wurde auch niemand ausgeschlossen .


----------



## Lan_Party (11. August 2011)

Molepropf schrieb:
			
		

> Wtf wie ich da gerade bock drauf hab...
> Problem, ich bin 14, mich kennt hier keiner und persöhnlich kenne ich auch keinen
> 
> F*ck !



Dito! Naja ich bin nur 17 auser Hans ausm Pcghx-Clan kenne ich persönlich auch keinen aber das haltet mich trotzdem nicht davon ab hinzugehen.  Komme am 20. also Samstag mit 3 Kumpels als 4 leuten soweit ich weis ist keiner von den bei Pcgh angemeldet.


----------



## Miezekatze (11. August 2011)

Ach wir waren alle recht zutraulich


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2011)

Auch wenn der ein oder andere wortwörtlich "hineingeschubbst" werden musste .


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Auch wenn der ein oder andere wortwörtlich "hineingeschubbst" werden musste .


 
Ja, ich erinner mich noch an die Cebit!


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2011)

Man(n) muss sich nur trauen .


----------



## Lan_Party (12. August 2011)

Muss man sich eig. so ein T-Shirt kaufen? Wie lange dauert es bis man es bekommt? Bekomme erst am 15. Money.


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2011)

Ist nicht verpflichtend . Derjenige wird nicht gesteinigt .


----------



## Lan_Party (12. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist nicht verpflichtend . Derjenige wird nicht gesteinigt .


 Öhm du meinst noch nicht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Öhm du meinst noch nicht.


 
Man will ja keine User vergraulen!
Jedenfalls keine Netten!


----------



## Lan_Party (12. August 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Man will ja keine User vergraulen!
> Jedenfalls keine Netten!



Nett ist subkektiv.  Kennt ihr euch untereinander eig.? Also halbwegs persönlich kenne ich nur Pcghx-Clan User.


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2011)

Also die ausm Folding-Team die sich in die Öffentlichkeit "trauen"() kenne ich, zumindest sehe ich welche einmal im Jahr. Nen paar kenne ich auch privat (haben ja in der Gegend rund um Braunschweig und Hannover soein kleines "Knäul").


----------



## Lan_Party (12. August 2011)

Okay.  Ich denke die die in Berlin wohnen kennen sich alle.  Besser gesagt die in Großstätden wohnen.


----------



## KOF328 (13. August 2011)

bin nur am donnerstag da mit paar freunden, weil es unter 16 nicht so viele interessante sachen gibt :/ dafür aber nächstes jahr blaues bändchen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. August 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mittwoch


 Wie ich euch hasse .... naja, für nächstes Jahr komme ich wohl auch über 'nen namhaften Entwickler an ein entsprechendes Fachbesucherticket .... egal, ich hasse euch trotzdem. : P




Samstag Mittag 12 Uhr .... naja, passt schon, idealerweise hab ich bis dahin auch schon alles durch was ich so sehen will, bin alle 4 Public Tage in Köln, nur komme ich erst am Donnerstag rein ... meh. 



Ich komme auf jeden Fall.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. August 2011)

Mieze und ich sollten mal endlich Karten bestellen ^^ Wird mal langsam Zeit


----------



## nfsgame (13. August 2011)

Ich hab mein Lila-Ticket schon . @Ob4ru|3r : Ich könnte auch schon ab Mittwoch rein .


----------



## KOF328 (14. August 2011)

Mit Herrn Ob4ru|er hinfahren, herrlich


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. August 2011)

Joa, ich nehm den Kof + Anhang dann ab Dortmund mit, bzw. fahren wir ab da zusammen Zug, yay. 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Lila-Ticket schon . @Ob4ru|3r : Ich könnte auch schon ab Mittwoch rein .


 ... ich hoffe ihr sterbt alle einen grausigen Tod, erschlagen von einer Wattebauschlawine ... oder vergleichbar schmerzhaft. Wie könnt ihr alle nur?!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. August 2011)

Hätte die möglichkeit gehabt ,am Mittwoch reinzukönnen (mein Sohn fährt Mittwoch),wir fahren aber Donnerstag.

Wie auf nachfrage hier im Forum ,da mehr los ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Jüngster fährt zweimal^^.

Bis bald.


----------



## GTA 3 (14. August 2011)

Ich werde die Tickets vor Ort an der Tageskarte wahrscheinlich kaufen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. August 2011)

Mhne, einfach sich über die GamesCom-Seite sen (Dauer-)Ticket vorbestellen und selber ausdrucken ist dann doch unkomplizierter, zumal das Ding als Fahrkarte für den Öffentl. Nahverkehr im Pott / Kölle gilt, und ich damit das Auto stehen lassen und mit der bahn anreisen kann für lau (Parkplätze sind 'ne Katastrophe an diesen Tagen ... Bahn ist da stressfreier, und für gewöhnlich zahle ich für eine Fahrt von ~mir bis Köln schon 20,30€! ).


----------



## poiu (15. August 2011)

GTA im Saturn haben die die Tickets auch und im Vorverkauf sind diese auch günstiger als Vorort, denn rest hat ja Ob4ru|3r schon gesagt


----------



## Miezekatze (16. August 2011)

Pain kommt nicht, also bitte streichen.


----------



## Bull56 (16. August 2011)

kann man net an allen tagen nen treffen machen? weil nicht jeder kann samstag!?

ich komme z-b. freitag um 10 uhr...

wer nem babe an den hintern packt von euch bekommt von mir einen ausgegeben


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. August 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Pain kommt nicht, also bitte streichen.


 
Sehr schade =( Vllt kommt er ja dann wieder zur CeBit  Denken wir mal Positiv.

@ Topic.

Karte für Mieze und mich sind jetzt gebucht.
Mieze hat mir das vorhin mitgeteilt


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2011)

> Pain kommt nicht, also bitte streichen.





> Sehr schade =(  Vllt kommt er ja dann wieder zur CeBit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Ich meld mich dann auch mal zu Wort...

Ich hab im Moment etwas Stress was Arbeit und die dazugehörigen Schulungen angeht. Daher kann ich leider nicht kommen. Auch wenn ich wirklich gerne wollen würde.  In dem Fall ist das halt einfach blöd gelaufen. 

Zum Thema "Cebit" kann ich jetzt noch nichts sagen. We will see....


----------



## Menthe (16. August 2011)

Sehr schade Painkiller. Aber ich werde alle 4 Tage auf der Messe sein


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (16. August 2011)

Och, schade, Herrn Schmerztöter hätte ich doch gerne mal in natura erlebt ...


Bleibt ja nur noch der Bench-Marc (als zu ärgerndes Objekt) am Samstag übrig.


----------



## Miezekatze (16. August 2011)

Equitas schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schade Painkiller. Aber ich werde alle 4 Tage auf der Messe sein



Freu mich schon dir auf die Nerven zu gehen 



			
				Ob4ru|3r schrieb:
			
		

> Och, schade, Herrn Schmerztöter hätte ich doch gerne mal in natura erlebt ...
> 
> Bleibt ja nur noch der Bench-Marc (als zu ärgerndes Objekt) am Samstag übrig.



Ab Freitagmorgen bin ich die ständige Begleitung von BenchMarc  ob du dann noch soviel Spaß dabei hast


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. August 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Bleibt ja nur noch der Bench-Marc (als zu ärgerndes Objekt) am Samstag übrig.


 
Genau du ärgerst den Marc und ich nehm Mieze 



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Ab Freitagmorgen bin ich die ständige Begleitung von BenchMarc  ob du dann noch soviel Spaß dabei hast



Ich kann dich schon am Donnerstag genießen  - Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag mach ich dann weiter


----------



## Miezekatze (16. August 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Genau du ärgerst den Marc und ich nehm Mieze
> 
> Ich kann dich schon am Donnerstag genießen  - Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag mach ich dann weiter



Pass auf sonst kriegst noch ne Überdosis von mir 

Das klingt so doppeldeutig


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. August 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Pass auf sonst kriegst noch ne Überdosis von mir
> 
> Das klingt so doppeldeutig


 
Du müsstest doch wissen, dass ich nie genug von dir bekommen kann  Das klingt jetzt auch eindeutig doppeldeutig


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. August 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Pass auf sonst kriegst noch ne Überdosis von mir.


Ich bin der Herr der Spritze, don't 4get


----------



## Miezekatze (16. August 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Du müsstest doch wissen, dass ich nie genug von dir bekommen kann  Das klingt jetzt auch eindeutig doppeldeutig



Ja schon  aber ich weiß ja wie du es meinst 

Weiß ich doch, Marc


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. August 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich bin der Herr der Spritze, don't 4get



Das sehe ich garnicht ein 



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Ja schon  aber ich weiß ja wie du es meinst


 
Bist du dir sicher?


----------



## Miezekatze (16. August 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Das sehe ich garnicht ein
> 
> Bist du dir sicher?



Du machst's ihm nicht grad einfach 

Iwie will jeder ein Stück von meinem Kuchen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. August 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Du machst's ihm nicht grad einfach
> 
> Iwie will jeder ein Stück von meinem Kuchen


 
Nö warum soll ich es Ihm auch einfach machen? Das leben ist hart!

o.O wo Kuchen!? Will haben


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. August 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> o.O wo Kuchen!? Will haben


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon weg!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. August 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du bist gemein!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. August 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Du bist gemein!


 
Ich doch nicht!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. August 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich doch nicht!


 
Nein, überhaupt nicht


----------



## Miezekatze (16. August 2011)

Der Hans ist ein ganz Lieber


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. August 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Der Hans ist ein ganz Lieber


 
Ihn nimmst du in Schutz nur mich nicht


----------



## Miezekatze (16. August 2011)

Doch würd ich auch jederzeit tun, Hase


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. August 2011)

Danke Hase :-*


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (16. August 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Ich kann dich schon am Donnerstag genießen  - Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag mach ich dann weiter


 Oh, ihr seid auch schon ab Donnerstag dort zu Gange?! Ich hole den kof mitsamt Freundesanhang am Dortmunder Bahnhof ab, und fahre dann zur GC, vielleicht sieht man sich ja schon Donnerstag?! 


Und dass Mieze mich davon abhalten kann wem auf den Keks zu gehen .... fragt mal [PCGHX] Leandros, einen der Leader vom PCGHX-Clan: Er hat sich an mir in unserem TS-Channel die Zähne ausgebissen, und ich hab ihn jetzt schon 'ne ganze Weile nicht mehr gesehen ... der Ärmste ist wegen mir wohl in Therapie.


----------



## Painkiller (17. August 2011)

> Och, schade, Herrn Schmerztöter hätte ich doch gerne mal in natura erlebt ...


Ob das so eine gute Idee wäre?!  Ich muss zwar auf die GamesCom verzichten, dafür gehts bald ab in den Urlaub. Wird wieder sinnloses Geldausgeben.  Einen Keks für den, der errät wo´s hin geht. Dj Antoine vs Timati feat. Kalenna - Welcome to St. Tropez (DJ Antoine vs Mad Mark Remix) - YouTube 
Das wird der hammer!  Wenn ich nach einer Woche nicht wieder komm, wisst ihr ja wo ihr suchen müsst.


----------



## nfsgame (17. August 2011)

@Pain: Schade, aber man sieht sich ja bestimmt wann anders dann wieder . War aber ne lustige Runde auffer Cebit .


Wenn diejenigen die jeden Tag ein Treffen haben möchten dieses organisieren: gerne. Ich kann dieses Jahr leider nur Samstag kommen .


----------



## Miezekatze (17. August 2011)

Wo treffen wir uns eig? War iwas mit 12 Uhr oder?


----------



## nfsgame (17. August 2011)

12Uhr am Caseking-Stand .


----------



## Miezekatze (17. August 2011)

Ah stimmt sry da war ja was


----------



## Painkiller (17. August 2011)

> @Pain: Schade, aber man sieht sich ja bestimmt wann anders dann wieder . War aber ne lustige Runde auffer Cebit .


Auf jeden Fall!  Da geht schon iwann mal wieder was... Am Freitag hab ich meine letzte Schulung für diesen Block, und dann ist eh bald Urlaub angesagt (September). Das mit den Schulungen in der GC-Woche ist blöd gelaufen. Ich hab versucht was dran zu drehen, aber es ging halt leider nicht. Aber dafür wird der Urlaub in St. Tropez sicher umso schöner.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. August 2011)

Genau 12 Uhr Caseking - Bringe wie es aussieht noch einen Kumpel aus Berlin mit^^ - Ist ein Deutscher CoD Gameplay Commentator.

@ Mieze, Morgen ist es soweit


----------



## Miezekatze (18. August 2011)

Ich weiß warum ihr zum Casekingstand wollt  weil da das halbnackte Playmate rumrennt


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. August 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Ich weiß warum ihr zum Casekingstand wollt  weil da das halbnackte Playmate rumrennt


 
Neee ich nicht^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. August 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Neee ich nicht^^


 
Interessant wäre zu wissen, warum!
Interessierst du dich generell nicht für halbnackte Frauen oder nur für bestimmte halbnackte Frauen?


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2011)

Das war abgemacht bevor die News kam, ehrlich ...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. August 2011)

... Als ob Caseking ein bewährtes "Rezept" einfach aufgibt!


----------



## Miezekatze (18. August 2011)

Jaaaaaaa genau  und ich kann fliegen


----------



## Rizzard (18. August 2011)

Macht eigentlich jemand so eine art Bildertagebuch?


----------



## ChaoZ (18. August 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Genau 12 Uhr Caseking - Bringe wie es aussieht noch einen Kumpel aus Berlin mit^^ - Ist ein Deutscher CoD Gameplay Commentator.
> 
> @ Mieze, Morgen ist es soweit



Wie ist denn der Nickname des Kommentators? Ich kenne viele aus der Szene.


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Macht eigentlich jemand so eine art Bildertagebuch?


Nur vom Treffen am Samstag? Also ich hab die DSLR dabei .


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. August 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Nickname des Kommentators? Ich kenne viele aus der Szene.


 
germanLPK, dann werde ich wie es aussieht noch Tio, Cx Asiatic, CK und noch ein paar treffen  Also die großen halt


----------



## Rizzard (19. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nur vom Treffen am Samstag? Also ich hab die DSLR dabei .



Mir egal von welchem Tag, hauptsach wir bekommen was zu sehen.


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2011)

Android-Wecker schrieb:
			
		

> "Dieser Wecker klingelt in 6Stunden und 36Minuten"



Dann kann ja nicht mehr viel schiefgehen .


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dann kann ja nicht mehr viel schiefgehen .


 
So früh? Meiner klingelt in 7 Stunden 56 Minuten!


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2011)

Du wohnst ja auch am Rhein xD... Wir düsen um 5Uhr hier los .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. August 2011)

Ich gehe heute mit 3 RL-Freunden zur Gamescom, unabhängig von PCGHX. Zum Treffen am Gamescom-Stand werden wir aber kommen.
Meine Handynummer: 0177/4566668

Edit: Weil 2 von uns verpennt haben, können wir erst den nächsten Zug nehmen. Wir sind erst ~12:30 in Köln. -.-


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. August 2011)

Mh, ich.steh hier zwar grad bei Caseking, kenne aber keinen, wie finde ich euch!? xD


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. August 2011)

yay, uich hab euch * so tu als sei das hier twitter*


----------



## Miezekatze (20. August 2011)

*spam*


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. August 2011)

Mh, falls das einer von euch liest: Geht ohne mich weiter, hänge grad bei ESL TV fest ( ich muss mir echt mal eoin paar Telefonnummern geben lassen ....), halb 3 beim Computec Stand wird nix für mich. : P


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. August 2011)

Ich habe mehrmals versucht, nfsgame und Miezekatze anzurufen, ohne Erfolg. Von anderen habe ich die Nummern nicht.
Nach der Gamescom, am Bahnhof, habe ich zufällig einen mit F@H-Shirt getroffen und natürlich sofort angesprochen. Es war Bagui. Sonst habe ich niemanden von PCGHX getroffen.
War aber auch so mit RL-Freunden ein schöner Tag. Wenn die Kontaktaufnahme geklappt hätte, hätten wir uns kurz treffen können.

Der Zug war zwar 12:30 in Köln, aber der Andrang war extrem, wir sind erst um 14:00 rein gekommen. Bei einer Messe mit derartigem Besucheransturm ist es nicht immer möglich, halbwegs pünktlich am Treffpunkt zu erscheinen. Dass etwas mit der Bahnverbindung schiefgeht, kann sowieso immer passieren.
Ich hatte mein Handy die ganze Zeit auf Vibration, damit ich von eingehenden Anrufen auch etwas mitkriege, wenn es extrem laut ist (was in den überfüllten Messehallen durchgehend der Fall war).


----------



## nfsgame (21. August 2011)

Man achte auf die restlichen Kilometer in der Navi-Anzeige ...

Der Mitgrund, wieso ich nicht am Treffpunkt war. Nach dem Bild dauerte es noch knapp 1,5Std bis wir am Messegelände waren und sind mitm letzten Schwung rein aufs Gelände bevor der Einlass gestoppt wurde.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. August 2011)

@ nfsgame:
Ja, das ist in Köln zu Stoßzeiten nicht unüblich!
Wenn man in den Berufsverkehr reinkommt kann es (an normalen Tagen) noch länger dauern!


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Man achte auf die restlichen Kilometer in der Navi-Anzeige ...
> 
> Der Mitgrund, wieso ich nicht am Treffpunkt war. Nach dem Bild dauerte es noch knapp 1,5Std bis wir am Messegelände waren und sind mitm letzten Schwung rein aufs Gelände bevor der Einlass gestoppt wurde.





Ach du warst auch in diesem Stau gestanden! Wir auch und das ganze 2 Stunden lang 
Extreme wenn alle auf nur eine Straße wollen


----------



## nfsgame (21. August 2011)

Wir standen insgesamt knapp 3 Stunden drinn ...

Kennt btw wer die im Anhang oder erkennt sich wer D?


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wir standen insgesamt knapp 3 Stunden drinn ...
> 
> Kennt btw wer die im Anhang oder erkennt sich wer D?




Nee leider nicht
Aber wann warst du den im Satau gestanden ? Achja diese ganzen Betonmischer gingen auhc auf die Nerven! Dachte schon die bauen neue Parkplätze für die GC Besucher


----------



## nfsgame (21. August 2011)

9:20Uhr sind wir bei nem Kumpel in Troisdorf los .


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kennt btw wer die im Anhang oder erkennt sich wer D?


 
Das Gesicht habe ich gestern irgendwo gesehen...
Auch auf der Cebit...


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 9:20Uhr sind wir bei nem Kumpel in Troisdorf los .




Wir wahren da seit 10 Uhr im Stau bis 12 Uhr!!!


----------



## Henninges (21. August 2011)

wäre der stau nicht gewesen ( der erste... ) wäre meine stimmung sicher besser gewesen... o.O


----------

